# plow prep vs. extra heavy front springs



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

on the dodge builder website they wont let you select the extra heavy front springs if youve chosen the snowplow prep package. how come? we'd prolly want to put a blizzard 8611lp and would like all the weight carrying capacity as possible.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*plow prep*

does the plow prep package already include the heavy springs ?might have to ask them .


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Check this out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50096 , that is a diesel though


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

wild bill;485865 said:


> does the plow prep package already include the heavy springs ?might have to ask them .


Yes, The plow prep comes with haver springs #38 & #39.
You can install even heaver springs if you wish.
It is easy to do it your self with hand tools.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Plow prep includes the heavy springs, I have it on my 08.

I have the 8.5' HD Fisher on mine, and it handles the weight like a dream.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

now does the plow prep include the heavy service springs or the super heavy, because there are two options above stock springs. and does the dodge plow prep include different harnesses and heavier fan clutch assemblies like the gm's or is it just the springs, skid plate and 160 amp alt. b/c thats all that is listed under details of the heavy duty plow prep package. if its just those three things id rather not choose the package but the super heavy springs, 220amp alt (gonna have a salter in the back) and the option for the skid plate.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;485888 said:


> now does the plow prep include the heavy service springs or the extra heavy, because there are two options above stock springs. and does the dodge plow prep include different harnesses and heavier fan clutch assemblies like the gm's or is it just the springs, skid plate and 170 amp alt. because if its just those three things id rather not choose the package but the extra heavy springs 220amp alt (gonna have a salter in the back) and the option for the skid plate.
> 
> -it says the prep package includes "pre-selected springs"


I know it comes with the heavier springs, but I'm not sure which ones. It also comes with the bigger alt and skid plate.

To be honest with you it might be cheaper to get Timbrens and the bigger alt seperate. There is a lot of markup on factory installed options.

It would probably be worth the research. I'm pretty sure the Timbrens go for about $180, and the alternator will probably run you about $200.

I'll check my paper work in a little bit and I'll let you know what the plow prep cost me.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

theres a dealer here that has timbrens for pretty cheap picked up a set for 140 when the next lowest price was 180 all the way to 230.

id prolly go with the super heavy springs, get the 220 amp alt option and then throw on a set of timbrens, blizzard 8611 here i come wesport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

What truck are you building..? You do know how heavy the 8611 is dont ya. your gonna kill a one ton truck with that blade...


----------



## schuitb (Nov 19, 2005)

*8611 on one ton*

I think he was talking about the 8611low profile (lp) it is only 100# heavier than an 810. 
A lot of guys are running the 8611lp on there 1 tons.. some have it on there 3/4 trucks.. but yes a real 8611 will kill these same trucks..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

MODEL
8611lp

plow weight 1083 LB plus mount weight...

recommended for
Medium-duty trucks, 14,000 to 27,000 GVWR

Thats still pretty heavy for a 1 ton. The gvw on most 1 tons is only around 13,000


----------



## rainman500_0 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Newer Dodge Diesels*

I was told by Meyer,s snow plow rep that they would not put a plow on the newer Dodge diesel because the front end is at the limit with the diesel. If i wanted Dodge it would have to be gas. Dodge went to a smaller front axle, its 9 1/4 where the older Dana 60 front was a 9 3/4 inch. I checked with Ford ,GMC and Dodge , Ford was the only one that would allow a plow on a diesel. I have always been a Dodge nut now i am wondering what next. :::crying:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

rainman, dodge does offer the snow plow prep on their diesels. My 07 ctd has the snow plow prep and i have a quad cab short bed. I don't know where all these rumors come from but they are wrong.:realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BNC SERVICES;488348 said:


> MODEL
> 8611lp
> 
> plow weight 1083 LB plus mount weight...
> ...


Soooo, I should take my LP's off all 3 of my 350's?

Most of the larger V's weigh in very close to this amount as well, but nobody says much about them.


----------



## rainman500_0 (Jan 16, 2008)

sno commander;488637 said:


> rainman, dodge does offer the snow plow prep on their diesels. My 07 ctd has the snow plow prep and i have a quad cab short bed. I don't know where all these rumors come from but they are wrong.:realmad:


If Dodge does that why is the Meyers rep telling me that, has he been misled somewhere. I want a new truck that i can plow with, haul firewood and have a decent ride for trips, i want decent mileage and power. I have a 1984 W350 with plow, a 1998 12 valve quad 5 speed with 4-1/2 inch lift,35 inch tires, custom flat bed, its more of a rockcrawler and a 07 6.7 4 door long bed. Wife says i need one truck to do it all so we can cut downon State Farm bills, she makes sense,but i am very cornfused on what to get. Thanks commander , i still need help on which way to go. Thanks again


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

rainman if you lived a little closer i would be interested in that w-350 you got, but colorado is a far piece from ct:crying: glad you won't have to go buy a ford:salute:


----------



## rainman500_0 (Jan 16, 2008)

*What to buy*

I don,t i could drive the F word some one might see me:redbounce


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was just at the Ford dealer the other day and 99-04 diesels would not warranty a plow on them. So I asked about the 05-08 and he said that Ford will not warranty a plow on any diesels leaf springs or coil springs. So I don't understand why there are so many roomer's form all these dealers everyone tells something different of what a plow prep package.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;488649 said:


> Soooo, I should take my LP's off all 3 of my 350's?
> 
> Most of the larger V's weigh in very close to this amount as well, but nobody says much about them.


No Way !!!!! im just sayin its got to be hell on the front end of the truck.....


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

SnoFarmer;485872 said:


> Yes, The plow prep comes with haver springs #38 & #39.
> You can install even heaver springs if you wish.
> It is easy to do it your self with hand tools.


FWIW - These spring numbers do not apply to the 2003 and newer trucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Eclipse;489638 said:


> FWIW - These spring numbers do not apply to the 2003 and newer trucks.


yea, same springs diffrent tag/part#:waving:

(The 38/ or 39 was just two digets in the part number)


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

SnoFarmer;489684 said:


> yea, same springs diffrent tag/part#:waving:
> 
> (The 38/ or 39 was just two digets in the part number)


Right. All I was saying is the OP was talking about newer trucks which would have different PN#'s.

Anyway sorry to stray off topic.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Eclipse;489948 said:


> Right. All I was saying is the OP was talking about newer trucks which would have different PN#'s.
> 
> Anyway sorry to stray off topic.


No proublem.
The guy at the parts counter can look up the part # for you..


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

how do you know if you have a plow prep package? I bought my truck used


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think the Tag under the hood may list it or in Dash board. Its the AHD package. But if truck is out of warranty it really doesnt matter. What Year truck are we talking about? And what Motor. But easy way would be to go to a Dodge dealer or a plow dealer they can run the Vin and tell you the options


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

mine is a 04 2500HD 6.0


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh its a Chevy. thats simple Do you have the roof beacon light swich? if you do it has the plow prep if not no plow prep

See the switch to the right by itself. Thats a roof beacon swithc if you have that you have the plow prep


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

what does that switch do? I can't see it that good


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Its an on off switch for a roof beacon light. Its standard with the plow prep package. if you have that switch you have the plow prep. But since you truck is an 04 you can easily mod you truck up to handle the plow since you have no warranty issues

RPO Code VYU (found on the sticker in the glove compartment)

Snow Plow Prep Package, includes 10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, (KG3) 145-amp alternator, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, 1.65" (42 mm) access hole with grommet in front of dash panel, roof beacon lamp provisions with switch on the instrument panel, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller, (K47) high-capacity air cleaner and (NZZ) Skid Plate Package

Its just a switch and wiring they dont come with the light on top. So if you want to put a plow on your truck. You will need a set of Timbrens like every other chevy owner to handle extra weight. You will also need a larger Alternator. Now i wouldnt buy the stock 145amp. i would go on Ebay and get a 200 AMP one. They are not much more money. And a tranny cooler if you dont already have one. The heavy Duty tow group would give you this. Then your good to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEVY-SILVERADO-HIGH-OUTPUT-ALTERNATOR-01-02-03-04-05_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a1205Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem370184601665QQitemZ370184601665QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

When I went through this hassle I was looking for a quad cab with the 8' bed. With that configuration, my only light duty option was the 2500 Hemi. The CTD was too much for the 3500 unless I shortened the cab or bed... Neither of those were options for me...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

jomofo;777664 said:


> When I went through this hassle I was looking for a quad cab with the 8' bed. With that configuration, my only light duty option was the 2500 Hemi. The CTD was too much for the 3500 unless I shortened the cab or bed... Neither of those were options for me...


Well that depends on year of truck and what month you went looking.


----------

